# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Possibilities as to why my surround sound is not loud

## garfield

Hi all, 
Can someone please tell me why my home theatre system is not overly loud? I have an optical cord connected to the home theatre system from the TV and it's not very loud. When I play a movie through the Blu-ray player it seems to come through louder but not heaps loud, but louder than what the TV is when it's running through it. 
Anyone please have any ideas what this might be? The Home theatre system is a Panasonic SC-HT900. 
Thanks
Geoff

----------


## Moondog55

The most usual answer is the room is too big for the system, but have you checked the system settings?/ Set them for maximum room size and maximum volume if that does not work then there are two options, new system of the correct size and power or add a second ( or more ) subwoofer to the system and set the XO as low as the main system will allow.

----------

